

Good Login Auth system in CodeIgniter?  - Dascrilla

Building a website that I hope to have a lot of users on eventually. Need a good user login authentication system that uses email not captcha. Can anyone recommend a library?
======
danielrosca
I am using iAuth library and is quite powerful those days. You may check it
right here: <https://github.com/benedmunds/CodeIgniter-Ion-Auth>

